# TEIN springs and 17 inch rims... can anyone tell me if it'll work?



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

TEIN didn't email me back, sent them two emails... did a search and no info that helps to answer that question. I asked MP2050 and he tells me it's a go. Just lookin for as much feedback as I can get before I purchase them. Anyone else that can offer me some advice I'd really appreciate it 

all I want to know is will I have any rubbing or problems due to the 17's

tire size is 205/40/17 if that helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

How low is your car? What is your spring rate? With the size of tires you have, you don't have to worry about rubbing against the fender lips. If your car is low and the spring rates are low it might rub against the inner fender wells on uneven roads.

You need to find out the offset of your rims. The lower the numbers, the more it sticks out. (It will rub against the fender lips) I don't know about the spring rates of Tein here, but in Japan, it comes in soft, medium and hard. I have no clue what the conversion in lbs gonna be. Ask Tein. 
My rims are TE37 17 x 7 1/2 with 40mm offset plus 5mm spacers. My tires are Yokohama AVS intermediates 215 x 45 x 17's. My tires rub against the inner fender wells (plastics) only if I go over the dip too fast.
Bob


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

280lbs/in rear 168lbs/in front, -2.4"front -1.?"rear


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmm, that's odd. Higher numbers goes to the front and lower numbers goes to the rear. Something is wrong. I think with that setup, your front suspension will bottom out and your rear will bounce. I will ask Tein one more time about this if I were you. Or go to their Japan web site to find out. I'll ask my friend that has one. He has the medium spring rate. 
Bob


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think the only reason Tien has the higher spring rate up front is to get rid of the front wheel gap and to give it that aggresive look. I dont think that you would have any rubbing, but not 100% sure.

And bobse007, I think the only reason your rubbing is because your tires are too big. I think youde be better off with 205/40/17. Is your car lowered?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i had my GC's bottom'd out and 17's with 205/40-17 and no rubbing. its close though. so i think u will be ok


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

the rear rates are more because we lack suspension travel the most in the rear much more than the front, so youll gonna need stiff rates in the rear.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Shmuck90 has a point bob, one other thing to note is that in order to get a B14 to rotate you have to have high rates in the rear. Most cup cars run at least equal rates front and rear. I am getting a set of Tein SS coilovers with rates of 336f and 280r. I might also buy a set of 336 rear springs to get some rotation on the autox course.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey what do you think a good rate would be? I see most guys are running 300/200. Should it be higher then that?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on what you are going to use for dampers and what you are going to do with the car and how low they are. If say I could have a set of springs custom made for street/autox and I was running AGX's I think I would go with a 1" drop 300 front and 275ish rear springs. Something like that.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i was thinking about 300/225. This would be for a street car


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

225r would be better than the rate I suggested. My rates might cause the rear to be a little looser than most are comfortable with.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> in order to get a B14 to rotate you have to have high rates in the rear


What do you mean exactly by that?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Make the car more likely to oversteer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

I just want to say that I don't have a problem with the 280 spring rate for the rear. But the front rate I think it's too low for me. Then again, maybe this is the set-up for lowering springs. Coil overs usually has higher spring rates at the front. Mine is 390 front, 336 rear. 
I only have about 1/2 inch gap between the tire and the fender lips for the front and 3/4 inch for the rear. I know my tires are bigger than most set-ups, but, the reason I went to 215 x 45 x17 tires it's because of extra meat, cushion and more accurate MPH readings. My tires will rub(slightly) only if my settings are low( 10 front & 8 rear) and it only happens over a deep dip. Other than that, I have no issues what so ever. I have never bottom out this suspension yet. 
Bob


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

all that info and ya'll can't even tell me if I should get those springs or not. come on pat I know you know the answer.

will my 17's rub if I get the TEIN springs??? anyone know???

17x7.5 (205/40/17) anyone running a setup like this with the TEINS?


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

though im being partial cause im the seller i dont think the subs will rub because its only a 1.2 inch drop and the rear rate is 280. So that part of it you dont have to worry about


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

If you have 35 to 40mm offset on your rims you wont rub. With a 7 1/2 width your tires might rub if you have less than 35 mm offset. I hope this will help. Check my fisrt post. The only difference between our rims/tire combo is the size of the tire. 215 vs 205, that's 10mm difference. That's a lot of space.
Bob


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i don't know my offset. GREAT!!!

bob you have 215 is that even more low profile? or are your tires fatter than mine? I wanted to find even more low profile tire but haven't seen any when I look. whats the deal?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

215 refers to the width. The series of the the tire is the "profile" ie. 40 series is lower profile than 45, 40 has less sidewall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I have 215x45x17 meaning, the height of my tire is 45%(series/profile) of the width which is 215. My tires are wider and taller than yours. Lower profile than 40 on our cars is not a good idea. I don't think they even exist on 205's or 215's. For you to find a lower profile than 40 , you have to go to a much wider tire. I mean really wide. It wont even fit in our cars. For 35 or 30 series tires, you need maybe 255 or higher. I only see them on exotic cars such as AMG's, Lambo etc. 
You can find your offset by getting the centerline of your rims. Once you find the center, you will see how off the hub(middle of the rims) from the centerline. It's either negative(hub is inward) or positve(hub is outward) offset. Can someone explain this in a more technical way pls. Or call tire rack and they will be able to help you. That's easier.
Bob


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *215 refers to the width. The series of the the tire is the "profile" ie. 40 series is lower profile than 45, 40 has less sidewall. *


not always true.. my stock wheels are 195 55 r 15 and now i have 205 50 r15 and they are just a little bit taller


----------

